# Herbicide program for bermuda grass



## nhbaler282

What is a good herbicide program for bermuda grass? I have a field of tifton 44 that has some dallis grass and some vassey and something else that grows in clumps and a tall stem with purple seed head on it and it messes up the hay and I cant seem to find anything to control it,tried a half of pint of roundup and cant seem to get rid of it,could a premergent in the early spring work?


----------



## LaneFarms

Good luck with the dallisgrass. I have the university of Florida working on a cure for it. They will be here next week to put in some test plots with late season glyphosate applications. We already tried pastora with a light dose of glyphosate with very little results.


----------



## Vol

I had dallis grass real bad in a Orchard grass field which I killed out with glyphosate......it took 6 pints/acre of glyphosate to kill the dallis grass. That stuff is tuff.

Regards, Mike


----------



## jturbo10

Is dallis grass the same as Bahia grass? If so try a stronger dose of Pastora or Revolver as that seems to work good for me. How many ounces of Pastora per acre did you use? I also believe a healthy dose of fertilizer to Bermuda helps crowd out the Bahia grass and a cocktail of herbicides in early spring works well.


----------



## somedevildawg

jturbo10 said:


> Is dallis grass the same as Bahia grass? If so try a stronger dose of Pastora or Revolver as that seems to work good for me. How many ounces of Pastora per acre did you use? I also believe a healthy dose of fertilizer to Bermuda helps crowd out the Bahia grass and a cocktail of herbicides in early spring works well.


Nope, not the same, check cadre and see what it says about Dallas grass nhbaler, same chemical as impose I think? I am gonna have to use it next year as Pastora has no effect on nutgrass and it shows in my fields....no sandbur, no Vasey grass, no weeds, but a fair amount of nut sedge( nut grass)


----------



## nhbaler282

Thanks somedevildawg,I sent them a email and see what they say,I may try pastoria again at the rate of 1.5 ounces per acre at early in the spring


----------



## davang

THat tall clumped grass with purple seed heads might be bluestem. Hard to kill and will take over I believe.. My horses love blue stem hay by the way it's just that hay customers are brainwashed to coastal. Luckily I've got a few customers who like the mix of bermuda with the bluestem.


----------



## gradyjohn

davang said:


> THat tall clumped grass with purple seed heads might be bluestem. Hard to kill and will take over I believe.. My horses love blue stem hay by the way it's just that hay customers are brainwashed to coastal. Luckily I've got a few customers who like the mix of bermuda with the bluestem.


Yes indeed on brainwashed to coastal. I have clumps of Dallas Grass around the house. We have had a freeze and it is still green. Somewhere I read vinegar, little dish soap and water will kill it. I tried it on a patch and it only retarded it. MSMA is what you need but it is not available anymore. They take all the good stuff off the market. Atrazine in a coastal field would do wonders but it is not labled for it and they have strick restrictions. You might try cultivating it. It will probably die out.


----------



## davang

gradyjohn said:


> Yes indeed on brainwashed to coastal. I have clumps of Dallas Grass around the house. We have had a freeze and it is still green. Somewhere I read vinegar, little dish soap and water will kill it. I tried it on a patch and it only retarded it. MSMA is what you need but it is not available anymore. They take all the good stuff off the market. Atrazine in a coastal field would do wonders but it is not labled for it and they have strick restrictions. You might try cultivating it. It will probably die out.


I'm starting to un-brainwash enough customers to sell off all my available hay. Now to start inching up the price bit...


----------



## davang

Here it

Here it is 4 years later and now I have Dallisgrass bad in my coastal. MSMA is available but it has arsenic (Lead) in the formula so it is not labelled for pasture.

I don't know why Revolver is not labeled for pasture but I'm thinking if I spray just as the dallis starts to regrow (which is quick) there won't be enough bermuda to pick it up in any great amount. Plus I only spot spray so the good areas won't get any herbicide.


----------



## Ranger518

Around here on common bermudia people spray 1.5oz of pastora with 6oz of round up just after cutting hay and then come back 10 days later and spray again 1oz of pastora and it does a prety good job on hevy infestations but it does sets the stand back by a cutting. But I have not tried it on any of my fields yet.

Here is a link I found that may help you I am in row crop country so we can't spray anything with 24d in it but it may work or help for your area.

http://stephenville.tamu.edu/files/2011/02/Dallis-Grass-Control-in-Coastal-Fields.pdf


----------



## Colby

I'd spray it with MSMA. That's what I spray my sure enough problem spots with. Pastora is way to expensive for the little it does. If you're concerned about it being labeled for hay, check out Alligare Panoramic 2SL.


----------

